# We adopted a rescue today



## jim n (Nov 12, 2005)

The best of luck with him. Once things get settled down maybe you can post some pictures..


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Fantastic!! Sounds like everyone was lucky all around today - humans and dog!  Congratulations!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh, that's such wonderful news. He got a home for Christmas, and you got a new golden heart to share. Do you know anything about his background?


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Lucky you, and lucky Dani B!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

:nchuck: :rockon: :artydude :artydude :appl: :appl: 
Congratulations to you and Dani. 
He sounds just wonderful, and what a Christmas present. We can't wait to hear more and see photos.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

You're not helping much with my two year plan. I've already started working on my wife with the idea of getting us another golden after we've had Samson a couple years...... And considering she's not totally against it, I know I can work that out, especially as she continues to get closer to Samson.

But I hear stories like this, and I feel like we should just have twenty dogs......lol


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations, and Good luck to both dog and human


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

The first 24 hours with Dani B. have been a joy. A true gentleman. The cats have no fear of him and he shows no aggressive interest in them. He is very quite. We have not heard him bark as of yet. Slept all night with no accidents in the house and no destructive tendencies. He rode to the office with me this morning and made a trip to the feed mill afterwards for horse feed and his behavior was outstanding! I think riding in the passenger side of a pickup truck was a first time experience for him, but he was great!

He does need a lot of training and he needs time to understand "our English," if you know what I mean. His past commands may not be the same as the ones we give him (come, sit, stay, etc.) and he does want to bolt through th e door when it is opened. I sent his application for Obedience classes out today. 

He went on his first walk this morning on our place on the trails we cut out along our stream just for this purpose. He was mystified, but delighted. This was our daily ritual for our former pup (every morning after caring for the horses) and will be his, as well.

Looks like everything is going to be A-OK! (My wife is nuts about him, too).


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats and what a great Christmas gift for you and Dani B. Thats great!! I wish you all the happiness in the world with him. Once he realizes he is home for good, you will see the appreciation more so than you do now. Happy Holidays to you and your family and your new addition, Dani B


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

*Dani B.'s Picture*

Here is a photo of Dani B. in his new home.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW !! IS HE BEAUTIFUL!!!! GReat Photo,He is quite good looking.
It sounds like you made the correct choice.
A Merry Christmas and a Golden New Year to you and your family,
Shane


----------

